

Some Questions For European Geeks - gordonguthrie
http://abitontheside.turingfestival.com/a-challenge-for-european-geeks

======
mfontani
Quite worth noting is that rms will be in town to attend (and speak at) both
the Turing festival and the dynamic languages conference (shameless plug as
I'm a co-organiser of the latter:
<http://www.dynamiclanguages.co.uk/dlc2011/>)

The more people come to see these talks, the better!

------
billroberts
This event is a fantastic idea - very well done to Gordon and the team for
getting it off the ground.

Chances are in the first year it will be a mix of local folks and people who
are coming to Edinburgh anyway for the 'main' festival and fringe. But August
is a fantastic time to be in Edinburgh and this could grow into one of the
main worldwide tech events.

------
brianc13
i'm really looking forward to the event: exciting to be getting Edinburgh on
the tech map. Gordon, Jamie & co have managed to get some very interesting
speakers - i'm particularly looking forward to Albert Wenger of Union Square
VC, and David McCandless of Information is Beautiful. good work chaps!

